# You Leave it in my car...It's Mine!



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

I returned some cock suckers "prescription" marijuana today. I emailed Uber about getting reimbursed for returning the lost item. This pubescent piece of shit who replied to my email said that Uber no longer reimburses the $10 for returning lost items. He told me that "part of providing exceptional service is ensuring that when passengers leave your vehicle, they have all of their belongings. We recommend always double checking after you end a trip so if something _is_ left behind, you can return it right away without having to go too far out of your way."

I replied that I only provide "exceptional service" to tippers. From now on this Uber partner does not return lost items to passengers who do not tip. You leave it in my car it's mine.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Uber Skull ****er said:


> I returned some cock suckers "prescription" marijuana today. I emailed Uber about getting reimbursed for returning the lost item. This pubescent piece of shit who replied to my email said that Uber no longer reimburses the $10 for returning lost items. He told me that "part of providing exceptional service is ensuring that when passengers leave your vehicle, they have all of their belongings. We recommend always double checking after you end a trip so if something _is_ left behind, you can return it right away without having to go too far out of your way."
> 
> I replied that I only provide "exceptional service" to tippers. From now on this Uber partner does not return lost items to passengers who do not tip. You leave it in my car it's mine.


I'm with you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> I'm with you.


Hey FD, this is kind of an aside, BUT if you can give me any advice on how to get a tip out of my LGBT pax/friends I would appreciate it. At least half or more of my regular fares/pax tip but my percentage of tippers from the LGBT community is just god awful. I don't recall a single fare tipping. Don't know if it's my Ron Swanson persona or what but I am at a loss for why this is. I've tried everything from relating in any way I can to not saying anything. Clueless at this point.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hey FD, this is kind of an aside, BUT if you can give me any advice on how to get a tip out of my LGBT pax/friends I would appreciate it. At least half or more of my regular fares/pax tip but my percentage of tippers from the LGBT community is just god awful. I don't recall a single fare tipping. Don't know if it's my Ron Swanson persona or what but I am at a loss for why this is. I've tried everything from relating in any way I can to not saying anything. Clueless at this point.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Hmm. I think they think I'm cute, so there's that. Just be yourself and be charming.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Hmm. I think they think I'm cute, so there's that. Just be yourself and be charming.


Don't think I'm any different with anyone. So why the difference? Reverse bias maybe?


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

Uber Skull ****er said:


> I returned some cock suckers "prescription" marijuana today. I emailed Uber about getting reimbursed for returning the lost item. This pubescent piece of shit who replied to my email said that Uber no longer reimburses the $10 for returning lost items. He told me that "part of providing exceptional service is ensuring that when passengers leave your vehicle, they have all of their belongings. We recommend always double checking after you end a trip so if something _is_ left behind, you can return it right away without having to go too far out of your way."
> 
> I replied that I only provide "exceptional service" to tippers. From now on this Uber partner does not return lost items to passengers who do not tip. You leave it in my car it's mine.


I like it. No tip, screw them.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't think I'm any different with anyone. So why the difference? Reverse bias maybe?


Gay men judge you on superficial things. Your look, your tone, your music, etc. It's a crap shoot. My gay friends confirm this, they're mostly a judge-y group when it comes to trivial things.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Gay men judge you on superficial things. Your look, your tone, your music, etc. It's a crap shoot. My gay friends confirm this, they're mostly a judge-y group when it comes to trivial things.


You have the same problem?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't think I'm any different with anyone. So why the difference? Reverse bias maybe?


You're over-thinking this. You said half your pax tip you. How do you know some of them aren't gay? If half your pax tip you, you might be doing better than many of the rest of us.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

duggles said:


> Gay men judge you on superficial things. Your look, your tone, your music, etc. It's a crap shoot. My gay friends confirm this, they're mostly a judge-y group when it comes to trivial things.


Oh, give me a break. You obviously think a lot about this. Anything you want to tell us?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> You're over-thinking this. You said half your pax tip you. How do you know some of them aren't gay? If half your pax tip you, you might be doing better than many of the rest of this.


I track rider names and 'who' tips in the Lyft app as well as overall percentages, which is easily done with Lyft. Acknowledge that some LGBT's are not overt. But some are obvious. I'm talking the later crowd. Non-tippers for me, generally speaking.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I track rider names and 'who' tips in the Lyft app as well as overall percentages, which is easily done with Lyft. Acknowledge that some LGBT's are not overt. But some are obvious. I'm talking the later crowd. Non-tippers for me, generally speaking.


Then the generalization you are making should be "obviously" gay tipping habits vs not "obviously" gay tipping habits.

This is a subject for a fresh new thread. Let's not hi-jack this one.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Then the generalization you are making should be "obviously" gay tipping habits vs not "obviously" gay tipping habits.
> 
> This is a subject for a fresh new thread. Let's not hi-jack this one.


Well if you want to turn it into a debate fest about overt vs. covert that's your prerogative. Irrelevant to the question. Thought you might have something helpful to say.

My observation is factual, for me.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well if you want to turn it into a debate fest about overt vs. covert that's your prerogative. Irrelevant to the question. Thought you might have something helpful to say.
> 
> My observation is factual, for me.


Dude, I did give you something helpful. I told you you're over thinking it. Some of the nelliest men I know are straight. Some of the butchest are gay. So go figure. I imagine that many of your tips came from gay people. You just didn't realize it. It's the same when some people tell me they don't know any gay people. Yes, they do. They just don't realize they do.

I'll say this, and I'm done. As a 49-year-old gay men who knows and has known lots of gay people, I can tell you there is nothing about our culture that would have us tip more or less than anyone else.

I get tips. I'm friendly and charming. I say things like, "It was my pleasure driving you today." "Thank you for riding with me." "Hi there! Hop in my car." Thank you for riding in my Volkswagen." When someone says my car is so clean, I say, "Thanks! I made it that way just for you." Smile.

I've had a hard day. I say, "Relax and enjoy the ride home." Etc., etc.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> I've had a hard day. I say, "Relax and enjoy the ride home." Etc., etc.


*
Fair enough.* I don't treat anyone any different.

Just observing the tip spread.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

That's a pretty creative way of Uber telling you that you're worth nothing and to go **** yourself.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> That's a pretty creative way of Uber telling you that you're worth nothing and to go **** yourself.


That goes without saying.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Make the pax, come get whatever they left in your car. He can arrange for an uberite to come get him, take him to your place, get the item and then go back. You shouldn't have to drive whatever miles to return the thing for free. Screw em, whatever they're gay, hetero sexual, right -leftwing, communist, white/black, or even purple.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You have the same problem?


Older gay men love me. They're usually witty and I get witty with them. Younger gay dudes are a largely superficial, picky, entitled, and whiney bunch.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Older gay men love me. They're usually witty and I get witty with them. Younger gay dudes are a largely superficial, picky, entitled, and whiney bunch.


Yeah, but how's the tips?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hey FD, this is kind of an aside, BUT if you can give me any advice on how to get a tip out of my LGBT pax/friends I would appreciate it. At least half or more of my regular fares/pax tip but my percentage of tippers from the LGBT community is just god awful. I don't recall a single fare tipping. Don't know if it's my Ron Swanson persona or what but I am at a loss for why this is. I've tried everything from relating in any way I can to not saying anything. Clueless at this point.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I don't know your orientation, but in my experience -- to get a tip from a male gay person, put a sock in your pants and move it around often. This only works if you're fit, handsome, and under 30.

For female gays, forget it if you don't have a vagina. They're angry, testosterone imitating Femi-nazis with a locked purse.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Make the pax, come get whatever they left in your car. He can arrange for an uberite to come get him, take him to your place, get the item and then go back. You shouldn't have to drive whatever miles to return the thing for free. Screw em, whatever they're gay, hetero sexual, right -leftwing, communist, white/black, or even purple.


That's racist. You left out yellows, Browns, olives, and reds.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, but how's the tips?


Haha, I've never tracked names and rides for tips. The only ones that I know are usually first and last ride, and any large fares or fares that stick out in my mind.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Haha, I've never tracked names and rides for tips. The only ones that I know are usually first and last ride, and any large fares or fares that stick out in my mind.


Hell, it's easy to log name/time/fare/fare total. Check the next day, see who popped you. Some you swear didn't leave a dime will surprise the hell outta you. Have had more than a few $5 fares pop me $10. I'm always like, holy shit. Didn't expect that. Or people who'll pop you even $5 on a $5 trip. Awesome. It's the ones you bend over backwards for that always don't. Just like clockwork.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hell, it's easy to log name/time/fare/fare total. Check the next day, see who popped you. Some you swear didn't leave a dime will surprise the hell outta you. Have had more than a few $5 fares pop me $10. I'm always like, holy shit. Didn't expect that. Or people who'll pop you even $5 on a $5 trip. Awesome. It's the ones you bend over backwards for that always don't. Just like clockwork.


At current rates, there is no bending backwards


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> At current rates, there is no bending backwards


With Uber, true. Lyft does pay a little better and the tips also help.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Dude, I did give you something helpful. I told you you're over thinking it. Some of the nelliest men I know are straight. Some of the butchest are gay. So go figure. I imagine that many of your tips came from gay people. You just didn't realize it. It's the same when some people tell me they don't know any gay people. Yes, they do. They just don't realize they do.
> 
> I'll say this, and I'm done. As a 49-year-old gay men who knows and has known lots of gay people, I can tell you there is nothing about our culture that would have us tip more or less than anyone else.
> 
> ...


I agree with _flyingdingo _here...

Sounds like you're trying too hard to relate. Regardless of race, sexual preference(s), etc(that shouldn't matter), just perform the service they're requesting. ..just don't perform "services"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I agree with _flyingdingo _here...
> 
> Sounds like you're trying too hard to relate. Regardless of race, sexual preference(s), etc(that shouldn't matter), just perform the service they're requesting. ..just don't perform "services"


Not at all. As stated, I treat everyone the same. Were some angle to work with the parties in question to yield tips, I'd consider employing it. That's all. Otherwise the stat sticks out like a sore thumb to me.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, but how's the tips?


I really hope this question doesn't get answered...unless you were referring to gratuity. We should probably request that the OP change the title to this thread because it has been officially hi-jacked!

Of course I can spot some of my gay/lesbian pax, but it's not something I care to identify. I respond to people based on how they interact with me. I don't respond to two straight men the same, nor two gay men...nor a gay man versus a straight man. I'm not saying you're acting or treating them differently based on what you perceive their sexual orientation to be. However, the mere fact that you're thinking about it is probably sensed and responded to accordingly. As FD mentioned, you've probably been tipped plenty by your pax who didn't clue you in to their orientation. Definitely over-thinking it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I really hope this question doesn't get answered...unless you were referring to gratuity. We should probably request that the OP change the title to this thread because it has been officially hi-jacked!
> 
> Of course I can spot some of my gay/lesbian pax, but it's not something I care to identify. I respond to people based on how they interact with me. I don't respond to two straight men the same, nor two gay men...nor a gay man versus a straight man. I'm not saying you're acting or treating them differently based on what you perceive their sexual orientation to be. However, the mere fact that you're thinking about it is probably sensed and responded to accordingly. As FD mentioned, you've probably been tipped plenty by your pax who didn't clue you in to their orientation. Definitely over-thinking it.


Just lookin at the numbers dude.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hell, it's easy to log name/time/fare/fare total. Check the next day, see who popped you. Some you swear didn't leave a dime will surprise the hell outta you. Have had more than a few $5 fares pop me $10. I'm always like, holy shit. Didn't expect that. Or people who'll pop you even $5 on a $5 trip. Awesome. It's the ones you bend over backwards for that always don't. Just like clockwork.


I'm finding that Lyft paxs tip a lot more consistently but $1-5, whereas with uber paxs it seemed like much less would tip you but they would be more likely to drop you a $5 or a $10. Overall though, my average Lyft fares have been much longer and higher tips than uber.

I do wonder if paxs think you can see their tip instantly, feel a little more pressure to tip well. I've found that you should end the trip right as your pulling up, I think paxs are more apt to tip right as they get out of the car, verse if they get out and it hasn't popped up yet and they do it later.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I'm finding that Lyft paxs tip a lot more consistently but $1-5, whereas with uber paxs it seemed like much less would tip you but they would be more likely to drop you a $5 or a $10. Overall though, my average Lyft fares have been much longer and higher tips than uber.


Doing this gig for tips is huge part of the job. Developing strategies for tips is a unique and individually fun part of the job. The how's are hugely fun. Probably the funnest part for me. Taking that out of the equations DE-incentivizes the gig.



> I do wonder if paxs think you can see their tip instantly, feel a little more pressure to tip well. I've found that you should end the trip right as your pulling up, I think paxs are more apt to tip right as they get out of the car, verse if they get out and it hasn't popped up yet and they do it later.


Some pax are very fast with their tips. I never end the trip til the pax are out, the doors are closed and they are clear of my ride. Some pax will have their phone ready to finish the deal up on the spot. If you end the fare and they tip before you star them, I think you'll even hear a KACHING tone in the Lyft app. Almost a Super Mario Brothers sound when you get a new life...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Uber S. Focker said:


> I returned some cock suckers "prescription" marijuana today. I emailed Uber about getting reimbursed for returning the lost item. This pubescent piece of shit who replied to my email said that Uber no longer reimburses the $10 for returning lost items. He told me that "part of providing exceptional service is ensuring that when passengers leave your vehicle, they have all of their belongings. We recommend always double checking after you end a trip so if something _is_ left behind, you can return it right away without having to go too far out of your way."
> 
> I replied that I only provide "exceptional service" to tippers. From now on this Uber partner does not return lost items to passengers who do not tip. You leave it in my car it's mine.


When I began my journey through the land of Uber oz, I started with good intentions until pax tried to pull a insurance scam on me after a ride. She contacted Uber that she suffered whiplash after being rear ended in an Uber vehicle I was driving and was seeking restitution .
When uber notified me, the email stated that their ins. claim rep would contact me in the next day or two. 
I immediately emailed uber back asking what, who & when. Only to be told that I had violated company policy when I didn't notify uber of so called "accident ". 
When the ins rep contacted me , I asked her when this incident happened and was told less than a week ago. 
I immediately took photos of my car and time stamped them to show their was no visible damage. And to this day no word from anyone. I did email uber to tell them that my experience on this matter what just below constipation on my pain in the ass chart.
My point ?, oh yeah **** uncle Travis and any pax who leaves their shit in my car


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

takeitintheuber said:


> **** uncle Travis and any pax who leaves their shit in my car


uncle Travis? "uncle"? not sure how young you are but Travis I think is still a bit young to be called "uncle."


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeremy Joe said:


> uncle Travis? "uncle"? not sure how young you are but Travis I think is still a bit young to be called "uncle."


Uncle is a term I use , referring to one as shady, a scam artist.
Have you ever had dealings with an individual you did not know personally but made you somewhat uneasy?.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

takeitintheuber said:


> Uncle is a term I use , referring to one as shady, a scam artist.
> Have you ever had dealings with an individual you did not know personally but made you somewhat uneasy?.


All my uncles made me uneasy as a kid when they had a few shots of whiskey under their belts and might backhand you in the mouth if you looked at them wrong.

Travis is just shy of or around 40 if I recall.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> I returned some cock suckers "prescription" marijuana today. I emailed Uber about getting reimbursed for returning the lost item. This pubescent piece of shit who replied to my email said that Uber no longer reimburses the $10 for returning lost items. He told me that "part of providing exceptional service is ensuring that when passengers leave your vehicle, they have all of their belongings. We recommend always double checking after you end a trip so if something _is_ left behind, you can return it right away without having to go too far out of your way."
> 
> I replied that I only provide "exceptional service" to tippers. From now on this Uber partner does not return lost items to passengers who do not tip. You leave it in my car it's mine.


This is just Uber treating drivers like taxi drivers. And Taxi drivers in turn are often treated as the lowest of the low. Taxi drivers are seen as responsible for anything that goes wrong. (I can say this because I've been a cab driver). Uber is now placing the blame for the passenger forgetting things on you.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

takeitintheuber said:


> Uncle is a term I use , referring to one as shady, a scam artist.
> Have you ever had dealings with an individual you did not know personally but made you somewhat uneasy?.


oh yeah, I understand now. uncle, for example, as in Uncle Sam, LOL. OK.

i first thought uncle as in respect for someone older, because that's how it's used in the Asian culture. OK!


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Gay men do not tip and they feel totally entitled to everything. Never happy and always rate low. If I was gay, I would get the 5 stars!

As far as leaving items in my car, I have returned a number of phones, not 1 tip! I decided the last time to not return the phone, the rider called the cops and told them I am refusing to do so, the cops called and told me that if I did not, I could be charged with theft. So if you are going to keep it, never say you had it to begin with.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Jake Miller said:


> Gay men do not tip and they feel totally entitled to everything. Never happy and always rate low. If I was gay, I would get the 5 stars!
> 
> As far as leaving items in my car, I have returned a number of phones, not 1 tip! I decided the last time to not return the phone, the rider called the cops and told them I am refusing to do so, the cops called and told me that if I did not, I could be charged with theft. So if you are going to keep it, never say you had it to begin with.


Don't tell Albuquerque's gay men that...they have no problem tipping here. If I get a group of guys going to Effex, I know I'm getting a, umm, gratuity.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Jake Miller said:


> Gay men do not tip and they feel totally entitled to everything. Never happy and always rate low. If I was gay, I would get the 5 stars!
> 
> As far as leaving items in my car, I have returned a number of phones, not 1 tip! I decided the last time to not return the phone, the rider called the cops and told them I am refusing to do so, the cops called and told me that if I did not, I could be charged with theft. So if you are going to keep it, never say you had it to begin with.


For taxis many cities have laws stating what must happen with forgotten items. Often it is either return it to the office or the police station. Whether these apply to Uber or not is another one of those questions.

It's probably reasonable to insist that the customer come to you to get it at their own expense. n Insisting that you return it to them without any compensation isn't reasonable.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> That's a pretty creative way of Uber telling you that you're worth nothing and to go **** yourself.


Uber has a database full of creative ways to say just that... and have linked a randomizer to CSR's "<ctrl> + v" in their email replies. To the CSRs it's a lot like reading fortune cookie fortunes.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Jake Miller said:


> Gay men do not tip and they feel totally entitled to everything. Never happy and always rate low. If I was gay, I would get the 5 stars!
> 
> As far as leaving items in my car, I have returned a number of phones, not 1 tip! I decided the last time to not return the phone, the rider called the cops and told them I am refusing to do so, the cops called and told me that if I did not, I could be charged with theft. So if you are going to keep it, never say you had it to begin with.


Hmmm... in this case, I'd have told the cops that the pax should come and get it from me, or I'd drop it off at the nearest police station. In the remote possibility that the cop still insisted you return it to the pax himself or be charged with theft, I'd have threatened to press charges against the police dept for theft of service (meaning, theft of my services), for insisting I travel to the pax and return it to him, without any compensation for the service. Don't let cops bully you. Be respectful, but confident and assertive when dealing with them.

Cops are mere law enforcement, they cannot make their own laws.


----------

